
Near-Perfect Computer Security May Be Surprisingly Close - escapologybb
http://www.wired.com/2015/09/new-design-cryptographys-black-box/
======
tedunangst
I was going to say "wow, this is really making the rounds" but this is
actually identical to yesterday's submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10213042](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10213042)

~~~
sctb
Indeed – thanks!

------
israrkhan
Security is not just crypto and obfuscation.. there are many other dimensions
to security. Calling it perfect security is deceiving.

